# Lightforce 170 - best deal for predator light?



## SouthTXBowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

I am looking for a spotlight for predator/varmint hunting (yes, it's LEGAL in Texas!) and I keep hearing that the LightForce 170 ($99) is as good as it gets without spending a heck of a lot more money. *I'm wondering if y'all have any other suggestions for a powerful light that's under $150-175 that I can find a red filter for?* 

I'm particularly interested in anything that would be portable and not be tied to a cigarette lighter or a corded battery pack- if possible.

If y'all can suggest a way to build a better light, or suggest a place to get plans to build one, I'd sure love to hear it!

Thanks, in advance for any help y'all can give me!

Nick
South Texas


----------



## radar45 (Apr 14, 2009)

hH, I use the lLghtforce 240 blitz which is a lot better light, I have 2 of them,one has the red filter but it cuts out too much light.Also I have a SL 100 which is the earlier version of 170. We do a lot of spotlight hunting here in Western Australia. I mainly hunt fox and rabbit.
Regards radar45 
Albany Western Australia


----------



## DM51 (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, SouthTXBowhunter.

As you are looking for a spotlight, I'll move this to the Spotlights & HID sub-forum. You'll see a number of other threads there about lights that might suit you, and I'm sure you receive good advice on your specific requirement.


----------



## Pacecar (Apr 14, 2009)

Bowhunter,

Check out this website:
http://www.sniperhawglights.com/


----------

